# Nissan uses old Leaf batteries to power streetlights



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 26, 2018)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/nissan-using-recycled-leaf-batteries-093200234.html​


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2018)

Their batteries are turning over a new leaf! I thought of doing this on a home scale with a Prius battery from a wreck.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 26, 2018)

I've read articles where they hooked up an inverter to a prius and used it as a generator.  It should work just fine.


----------



## semipro (Mar 27, 2018)

I was actually part of a DOT-funded project that looked into how we can reuse EV batteries in support of transportation infrastructure. The challenge is dealing with the various cell form factors and repackaging them into some sort of standardized unit while matching voltages, ensuring proper operating temps,  and enabling battery maintenance systems (BMS).  

Funny I should come across this post.  I'm literally hauling a used Chevy Volt battery around in the bed of my truck currently with future plans of using it with PV system.


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2018)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I've read articles where they hooked up an inverter to a prius and used it as a generator.  It should work just fine.


Sold the Prius several years ago, but picking up a battery pack tied to an inverter charger intrigues me.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 30, 2018)

begreen said:


> Sold the Prius several years ago, but picking up a battery pack tied to an inverter charger intrigues me.



If you want some nice backup, why not get a big $300 sine inverter to hook up to your Volt? 

The Volt 12V system can produce 1.5 kW from the traction battery..

http://gm-volt.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-221586.html

Or were you thinking of off-gridding some solar?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 30, 2018)

The article was just after a hurricane or other large storm.  Due to battery size, and an engine designed to turn on and off when the battery required charge, the guy only used a few gallons of gas in a week without power.  It was an eye opener for me!  Instead of buying a stand alone generator that runs off ng or cans of gas and used infrequently, park your generator in the driveway and use it every day!


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 30, 2018)

Indeed.  Or leave your EV in the garage during the hurricane and get by for a week without a drop of gas, any engine noise, or even going outside.


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2018)

woodgeek said:


> If you want some nice backup, why not get a big $300 sine inverter to hook up to your Volt?
> 
> The Volt 12V system can produce 1.5 kW from the traction battery..
> 
> ...


Yes, I have thought of that too. To be safe I would need to run refrigerators (2) and freezer serially or no more than 2 at a time, but that is an option. Right now during an extended outage I run everything on a 2.4kw propane generator twice a day.



woodgeek said:


> Indeed.  Or leave your EV in the garage during the hurricane and get by for a week without a drop of gas, any engine noise, or even going outside.


Thinking about that angle too. I may try out a Bolt in the next week or two. Unfortunately our solar panels are grid tied currently and not ideally set up for islanding in the present configuration. We don't get hurricanes here, but as the atmosphere gets more unstable storms are getting stronger. We have had some fluke storms in the past decade or two that have packed very high winds. One was enough to take out the high tension lines coming from hydro installations in Western WA. The main concern however is earthquake damage to infrastructure that could leave us on our own for several weeks.


----------

